# Sensoren für Industriewaschanlagen?



## balkanaz (14 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Sensoren in einer industriellen Waschanlage?
In der Waschanlage werden Kisten gereinigt. Jetzt soll ein Sensor rein, der die Pumpe abstellt, wenn innerhalb der Zeit X keine Kiste
mehr vorbei gefahren ist.

In der Anlage sind von allen Seiten Düsen die durchgehen Spritzen. Es ist demnach sehr nass und auch Neblig.

Meine erste Idee war ein Rollenendschalter, da optische oder kapazitive Sensoren auf das Wasser reagieren könnten.
Jedoch finde ich auf Anhieb keinen der den Anforderungen gerecht wird. 

Hat da jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2022)

Kannst Du nicht die Kiste bei der Einfahrt oder Ausfahrt außerhalb des Spritzbereichs erfassen? Oder die Pumpe vom Betrieb der Transporteinrichtung abhängig machen?

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (14 März 2022)

Aus was für einem Material sind denn deine Kisten?

Bei Metall wäre ggf. ein induktiver Sensor in IP67 etwas für Dich.

Kannst Du alternativ beim Ein- und Auslauf der Kisten außerhalb im sicheren Bereich zählen, und darüber rausfinden ob dort Kisten sind?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## dekuika (14 März 2022)

Wie werden Deine Kisten befördert?


----------



## Eckenhart (14 März 2022)

Ja Ich habe Erfahrung und rate dir die nicht im Nassbereich zu setzen wenn das möglich ist.
Bei uns wird Fett ausgewaschen und das greift alles irgendwann an.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 März 2022)

Ich kenne sowas z.B. aus der Getränkeindustrie, für die Reinigung von Getränkekisten.
Hier werden mechanische, gefederte Stößel / Gleitbleche verwendet, die dann auf einen
induktiven Sensor gehen ( vergossene Modelle mit Kabel und entsprechender Schutzart )

Meistens sind das Eigenkonstruktionen der jeweiligen Firmen ( z.B. Krones usw... )



balkanaz schrieb:


> In der Waschanlage werden Kisten gereinigt. Jetzt soll ein Sensor rein, der die Pumpe abstellt, wenn innerhalb der Zeit X keine Kiste
> mehr vorbei gefahren ist.


So was wird allerdings üblicherweise außerhalb der Waschmaschine gesteuert. Wie lang ist deine Maschine?
Du kannst ja relativ leicht erfassen, ob eine Kiste einfährt und auch noch ob welche raus kommen ( evtl. nötig wegen
Kistenstau )...


----------



## dekuika (14 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne sowas z.B. aus der Getränkeindustrie, für die Reinigung von Getränkekisten.
> Hier werden mechanische, gefederte Stößel / Gleitbleche verwendet, die dann auf einen
> induktiven Sensor gehen ( vergossene Modelle mit Kabel und entsprechender Schutzart )
> 
> Meistens sind das Eigenkonstruktionen der jeweiligen Firmen ( z.B. Krones usw... )


War auch meine Idee. Bei uns sind das Rollenbahnen mit einer gefederten Rolle.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> War auch meine Idee. Bei uns sind das Rollenbahnen mit einer gefederten Rolle.


Ja, das kenne ich auch. Gefedert ohne Feder sondern einfach mittels kleinem Gewicht.


----------



## Heinileini (14 März 2022)

balkanaz schrieb:


> In der Waschanlage werden Kisten gereinigt. Jetzt soll ein Sensor rein, der die Pumpe abstellt, wenn innerhalb der Zeit X keine Kiste
> mehr vorbei gefahren ist.


Wer auch immer die Aufgabenstellung formuliert hat, kannte offensichtlich das Problem schon.
Dadurch, dass eine "Zeit X" eingeplant ist, besteht die Möglichkeit, den Sensor in den trockenen Bereich vorzuverlegen. 

PS:
Ist denn wenigstens die TransportGeschwindigkeit der Kisten einigermassen konstant?
Oder kann der AufenthaltsOrt der Kisten über die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit nachvollzogen werden?


----------



## balkanaz (14 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht die Kiste bei der Einfahrt oder Ausfahrt außerhalb des Spritzbereichs erfassen? Oder die Pumpe vom Betrieb der Transporteinrichtung abhängig machen?
> 
> Harald


Das war auch meine erste Idee, die Kisten beim Einschleusen zu erfassen und über einen Timer die Pumpe abzuschalten. 
Der Kunde will jedoch eine Erfassung direkt in dieser Zone.


----------



## balkanaz (14 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne sowas z.B. aus der Getränkeindustrie, für die Reinigung von Getränkekisten.
> Hier werden mechanische, gefederte Stößel / Gleitbleche verwendet, die dann auf einen
> induktiven Sensor gehen ( vergossene Modelle mit Kabel und entsprechender Schutzart )
> 
> ...


Die Anlage ist ca. 20 Meter lang und durchläuft verschiedene Waschzonen. Ich würde es am liebsten beim Einschleusen erfassen und zeitgesteuert dann abschalten. Der Transport läuft immer mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit.  Leider wird eine Erfassung innerhalb der Waschzone gewünscht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 März 2022)

balkanaz schrieb:


> Leider wird eine Erfassung innerhalb der Waschzone gewünscht.


Naja, was heißt leider. Wenn der Kunde das so will, dann bekommt er das halt ( und muss es bezahlen ).
Allerdings seit ihr ( als ich nehme mal an Maschinenhersteller ) auch teilverantwortlich, wenn es laufend
Probleme gibt. Wenn es aufgrund der Umgebung nicht möglich oder kritisch ist, dann weist euren Kunden
( vorab schriftlich oder im Angebot schriftlich ) darauf hin.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 März 2022)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Radarsensoren auch in der Waschzone funktionieren, oder gar von außen in den Innenraum gucken können. Hierzu würde ich mich bei Anbietern wie VEGA informieren.


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2022)

Ich würd hier auch ganz klar irgendwelche mechanische Klappen / Stößel oder sonst was in der Art nehmen.
Und damit auf einen induktiven Ini mit festem Anschlusskabel.
Funktioniert erfahrungsgemäß jahrelang ohne Probleme.
Auf jedenfall deutlich zuverlässiger als jede Hightech-Lösung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 März 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würd hier auch ganz klar irgendwelche mechanische Klappen / Stößel oder sonst was in der Art nehmen.
> Und damit auf einen induktiven Ini mit festem Anschlusskabel.
> Funktioniert erfahrungsgemäß jahrelang ohne Probleme.
> Auf jedenfall deutlich zuverlässiger als jede Hightech-Lösung


Sehe ich auch so. Eine einfache Lösung. Wäre ja auch kein Hexenwerk, ist umsetz- und durch jedermann reparabel.


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Eine einfache Lösung. Wäre ja auch kein Hexenwerk, ist umsetz- und durch jedermann reparabel.


Genau ... Wenn's Probleme gibt, dann Hammer und WD40.
Ini ausserhalb des Reinigungsbereich steckbar machen mit M12-Steckverbinder mit LEDs.
Dann hast du auch gleich ne Funktionskontrolle.


----------



## Heinileini (14 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch kein Hexenwerk, ist umsetz- und durch jedermann reparabel.


Sorry für OT. "umsetz-" steht vermutlich für "umsetzabel"?


----------



## jensemann (28 April 2022)

Wenn auch verspätet, aber hier mein Vorschlag:
Einfache mechanische Lösung wie Blockmove in #14 schrieb. Dazu aber noch einen zweiten Sensor am Ausgang. So kann man ermitteln, wieviele Kisten noch in der Anlage sind und entsprechend abschalten.


----------

